# Frigidaire Dryer GLGQ2152ES3



## DesireeMWB (Mar 30, 2011)

My dryer is making a horrendous grinding noise when it heats up. We looked at the bearing, the belt, motor and found nothing. Does anyone have an idea of what could be the problem?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

DesireeMWB said:


> My dryer is making a horrendous grinding noise when it heats up. We looked at the bearing, the belt, motor and found nothing. Does anyone have an idea of what could be the problem?


just curious as to how you looked at the bearing, did you remove the drum to look at it? Those rear bearings are notorious for problems. if not the bearing, feel all around the felt seals, sometimes they catch small nails or whatever and rub on the drum.


----------

